
Ask HN: How much time do you spend coding outside of work per day? - sisterofadawn
Just curious, got the developer report from CodinGame (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codingame.com&#x2F;work&#x2F;codingame-developer-survey-2020&#x2F;#page9) and it says 1 in 3 developers code for more than an hour a day outside of work (or school).<p>It seems a lot to me, even when taking the inherent bias of their audience into account (CodinGame is a platform of coding puzzles&#x2F;games for developers and a recruiting tool for companies)
======
zekehernandez
If I have a project I'm working on, like a website for myself or someone else,
I'll spend like 2-5 hours a week; otherwise, almost nothing outside of work.

I don't feel compelled to code outside of work just for the sake of coding,
it's only if I want to make something.

